# Boer wether...please critique



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

This is one of the 4H wethers. One of my children will be showing him this season. Would you please critique him for us. My children and I will use this thread as an opportunity to learn about this kid's strengths and weaknesses and will continue to post here as he grows and after clipping etc. Please be honest and any suggestions as to what the children can do to help improve them will be most welcome! Thanks!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Im not good at this but I really like the thickness on both him & your doe!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Straight on his back legs, could use more.muscle expression, a bit flat sided and a little short necked for my taste. I really like his thickness and over all width, he also goes in smooth at his shoulders and a very pretty chest. I would like to see him clipped up


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree with Dani. Can you get pics of him in the drive? They always look better that way. I really like is front view. Not much you can do to fix structure (other than being a great showman), but you can put some power on him and tone him. He has that soggy look to him. It would help to keep him in a dry lot where he's not grazing and getting bellied up. We feed our show wethers high quality show feed and small amounts of hay to keep the rumen working. Exercise is going to be important for him.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

We have been keeping the weathers on a dry lot and have just transitioned to the show feed. They got to go out to the pasture to play for exercise for the first time A few days ago. The dry lot is too small, although we have good climbing toys in there, for them to run. When we let them out on the pasture they run around a lot following my daughter who skips around. They let her get ahead and then race to catch up. They are a bit "soggy" as you said and start panting pretty quickly. When they quit playing and start picking at the grass (actually it amuses me that they will eat the dried weeds instead) we put them back in their pen. Right now we are feeding a 17% meat goat grower and a little bit of hay, they have free choice minerals and have been regularly dewormed. Are we missing anything?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I think, but could be the way he is standing but from the front he looks like he may wing out at the elbows a little. Either way the kids have a place to start and as they learn they can breed up toward what they want.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

1. He needs a lot of exercise. Run, run, run, and walk.
2. A clip to see where he is at. 
3. That chest is going to be nice. 
4. I think his neck is going to make it tough for him.
5. His butt might look better after he is clipped and conditioned.
6. That belly has to go. 
7. He needs a complete high quality show feed.
8. A lot of work to do with this one.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Could anyone suggest a show feed that can be found in CO? I really don't know where to start there. I have seen a few mentioned on different threads, but my co-op doesn't carry them. I do have a tractor supply here in the area and a feed place that can order purina products. If I need to I can drive 45 min. to get to another feed place, but I need to know what I am looking for.

We will be attending a goat extravaganza show at the end of April so we will need to clip soon. Can't wait to see what they look like under all that hair. I think a lot of the belly is hair, but I will watch that.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

He looks like a very healthy well cared for animal. I admit to not understanding what it takes to win at a wether show, but your boy has meat. And I know that's good.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

If all you can get is Purina than Honor Show Chow should be available. Impluse R20 or Xclamation. Impluse R20 is about $19 a bag here. You can add some Honor Power fuel to try to get a full look if needed

Show-Rite Grand Drive for muscle and weight gain. Then Advancer for bloom and cover. It's more expensive than the Honor stuff, but it seems really good and it's popular.

Moormans ShowTec is available a lot of places. A lot of places carry Showmaster. You might find Kent Full Bore 20R.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Feed strategy from purina.
http://honorshowchow.com/feedingstrategyarticles/HSC%20Strategies%20For%20Feeding%20Modern%20Show%20Goats.pdf


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I've looked at that chart a few times bit I forgot to say thanks!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I would go with Purina Honors. Our entire high school used it on their goats and they did very well! We fed 1 lb a day along with a handful of alfalfa. And, as everyone else said, the big boy has quite a belly! Otherwise he is a very nice looking goat. And you are very prepared, I'm quite impressed to say the least lol. I would just recommend as much exercise as possible(without overdoing it), and you are doing just fine with them running in the pasture. That should whip him into shape. Good luck!!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm going to Weld at the end of the month too! I'm in charge of the cashmere show. 

Where are you located? A lot of people in our area use Moormans or honors show chow. 

I personally feed noble goat, but I have breeding animals. When I was in 4-H and showing market goats and pigs I fed ranch way. I had pretty good luck with that. I wasn't too competitive though. It just depends on what you want to put in for it. Nutrena has a show feed called showmaster. I haven't seen very many people use that. Like I said, Moormans and Honors by purina are the popular ones around here. 

I hope we can meet up in Greeley!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I am from Loma. Yes, I will look out for you at Greeley. I hear it is a huge show. Do you have a banner or something I can look out for?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh gosh (rolling eyes!) Lakota Creek Ranch....it's right there in the signature. Sheesh!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yep, I will have signs on my pens for Lakota Creek Ranch. 

There is going to be a feeds and nutrition clinic on Saturday. There will also be feed reps up there that you can talk to about a feed program for your market project. Also, there will be a lot of people up there that would be more than willing to help out as far as answering questions about market goats. One on particular is a gal by the name of Katie Sinclair is a WONDERFUL wealth of knowledge. In addition, two of my 4-H kids raise market goats as well that can help answer questions too 

I look forward to meeting you!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Sounds great! See you there!


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

I would like to see him braced and clipped but his thikness is nice can't see much he has a lot of fur


----------

